# Welche Rute und Rolle?



## Yupii (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo allerseits,
ich will nun endlich auch auf der Ostsee den Leoparden nachstellen?
Welche Rute und Rollenkombi benutzt Ihr fürs Kutterangeln? Die Peitschen sollen ja immer geringeres Wurfgewicht bekommen als es früher üblich war. Als Schnur dachte ich an Monofile, da ich bei Stationärrollen mit Geflochtener keine guten Erfahrungen ( Whiplash pro auf Balzer Macina 2000 :v )
gemacht habe.
Gruss Uwe, der für viele Informationen aufnahmefähig ist:q


----------



## Agalatze (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

moin uwe !
also ich angel nur und ausschließlich mit geflochtener ohne irgendwelche probleme je gehabt zu haben. nehme dann aber auch doch lieber die fireline ! vor allem die neue fireline ist unschlagbar.
für die rute müsste man jetzt von dir wissen ob du hauptsächlich pilken möchtest oder lieber jiggen ?
ich persönlich jigge lieber und habe deshalb eine rute mit weicher spitze, womit du die bisse super siehst und spürst.
beim pilken ist ne harte spitze wesentlich besser, da du den pilker viel besser führen kannst.
die längen der ruten am besten so um 3,30m.
wenn noch weitere frage sind am besten nochmal schreiben.
gruß agalatze


----------



## Yupii (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

Welche Rolle benutzt Du denn? Ich hatte obige Schnur beim Sbiro-Angeln eingesetzt, nach dem zweiten Auswurf war die Angelei damit wegen Vertüddelung gegessen, obwohl die Balzer sehr gut verlegt. 

Ich möchte mir für beide Angelarten eine Rute und eine passende Rolle zulegen. Da es auch etwas länger halten soll, wie eigentlich all mein Angelgeschirr ( meine erste Rute, mit der ich in Cuxhaven an der Alten Liebe das Angeln gelernt habe, ist mittlerweile 41 Jahr alt!), darf ein Kompettset auch mehr als 50 Euro  kosten.
Außer Dir scheint ja keiner auf der Ostsee zu angeln oder mal mit einem Kutter hinausgefahren zu sein:q 
Gruss Uwe#v 
nur noch vier und der kümmerliche Rest dieser Woche bis Dänemark#:


----------



## Jan77 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

So Uwe,

das lass ich nicht auf mir sitzen!!!! 

Hier meine Kombi: Rute: Penn charisma senso Pilk 80-190gramm länge 2,40 meter
                        Rolle: D.A.M. Futura (etwas älter aber geiles Teil) 
                        Schnur: Fireline 0,17 (wird ohne Probleme auf der Rolle verlegt)

Hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben.

Jan


----------



## Yupii (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

@Jan77

geht doch:q 

Ich habe für meine Makrelen- und Heringsrute auch eine Futura. Es gibt sie noch zu kaufen. Habe sie in einem Katalog von Gerlinger gefunden. Davon werde ich mir noch zwei hinzukaufen. Bei den Ruten werden es wohl auch zwei werden. Eine mit weicher, eine mit festerer Spitze. Für die weiche dann wohl Geflochtene, für die andere Monofile.
Gruss Uwe#v


----------



## Ansgar (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

Moin,

Meine Kombi ist ne YAD Cleveland Multi 3m bis 120gr und ne Abu C3 Multi. 
Schnur ist auf der C3 (noch) ne 10er Whiplash, kommt aber runter und dann gibt es ne 17er Fireline. 
Leichtes schoenes Geschirr und Du hast immer Grundkontakt ohne einen Buegel umlegen zu muessen wie bei der Stationaerrolle...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Yupii (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

gibt`s denn auch vernünftige Linkshandmodelle? Wie ist die GTI 321? Sie sollte ja nicht so riesig sein.

Gruss Uwe#v


----------



## Ansgar (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

Yupii,

Ist doch ne Linkshand, meine Abu C3 )

In der Tat sind alle meine Abu Multis Linkshaender, Rechtshand habe ich nur bei meinen Shimanos (Charter special, TLD)

Guck mal bei Pure Fishing, die vertreiben Abu in Dtland...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## steveweb (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

Also ich nehme ein Rute von 120-180 gr. Wurfgewicht und eine von 50-100 gr. mit.
Als Rolle nehme ich eine Penn Spinfisher 6500 mit einer E-Spule voll 0,17 er Fireline und noch eine mit einer 0,25 er geflochtenen.

Das war bis jetzt optimal.
Etwas nachteilig ist bei der Rolle, dass diese keinen endlosen Anschlag hat, der Preis und die etwas negative Schnurverlegung.
Die Rolle ist aber super stabil, das ist mir persönlich am wichtigsten.

Auch kein Problem wennn du mal einen Hänger bekommst, dann verabschiedet sich nicht gleich die Rolle,  der Hänger ist natürlich nicht über die Rolle zu lösen, aber die Rolle würde das glaube ich bei einer 0,17 er Fireline auch wegstecken.

Da passen ohne Probleme 400 Meter 0,17 er Fireline drauf. Somit kann man sich auch mal einiges abreisen.

Ach ja, eine Multi würde ich in der deutschen Ostsee nicht einsetzen, auch nicht auf die großen, die sind ohne Probleme mit einer Sta. Rolle zu bezwingen.
Mit der Rolle muss man weit werfen können wenn man auf der Lee Seite steht


----------



## Hendrik (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

moin moin!
ich bin super zufrieden mit meiner Balzer Blue Velvet Spin 150 - 3,0m 50-150gr.
die Rute ist leicht und hat Power ohne Ende!! Dazu habe ich eine 745iger Balzer Metallica mit einer 35iger Penn Schnur. Geflochtene ist schon ne feine Sache, werde mir wohl demnächst die neue Fireline zum Testen draufspulen lassen.


----------



## fjordbutt (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

ich nehm auch zwei, eine bis 120gr und eine bis 190gr wg. fische die charisma und die prion von penn, einfach super stöcke - beide in 3,00m. an der charisma hab ich ne slammer 460 dran, die wiedermal bewiesen hat das sie top ist! an der prion neuerdings ne mitchell #t armada 6500 pro- mal sehn wies mit der rolle in 1-2 jährchen aussieht! bis jetzt macht sie einen guten eindruck. top schnurverlegung bei 0,10er whiplash!!!

ahso, noch was vergessen....auf der slammer hab ich ne 0,14er powerline drauf die allemale ausreicht und dazu auch gut verlegt wird!


habe letzte woche gesehen wie sich ne dam quick distance 870 verabschiedet hat... :q(nagelneu)


----------



## Jan77 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> gibt`s denn auch vernünftige Linkshandmodelle? Wie ist die GTI 321? Sie sollte ja nicht so riesig sein.
> 
> Gruss Uwe#v


Hallo Uwe,

ich fische seit drei Jahren mit der Penn 321 gti in Norwegen ( Pilken bis ca. 80 meter ). Bis jetzt konnte ich noch keine Schwächen erkennen. Als Schnur habe ich auf der Gti eine 0,20mm Corastrong.


----------



## FroDo (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

hallo yupi,

für das pilken auf der ostsee ist die 321gti sicher nicht die erste wahl, schon gar nicht für nen anfänger. Zumindest bei deinen ersten tripps wirst du dann mehr mit tüdel zu tun haben als zum angeln kommen, oder du verzichtest ganz aufs werfen und fischst nur unterm boot, was aber weit weniger bringt. 

Wenn du die zeit und lust hast das werfen mit multis zu erlernen, dann greif lieber zu den abu modellen, ansonsten bleib bei ner stationärrolle.


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

Ruten 

Balzer Spin IM 8, Länge 270 cm, Wurfgewicht bis 80 Gramm
Shakespeare Specialist Ultra Spin, 270cm, Wurfgewicht bis 120 Gramm
Shakespeare Specialist Ultra Spin, 300cm, Wurfgewicht bis 180 Gramm

Rollen 

Daiwa Regal S 4000 C
Daiwa Regal X 4000 C

Schnur 

0,15er Fireline in flamegreen
0,17er Fireline in flamegreen
0,10er Whiplash Pro

Zur Whiplash muss ich sagen, dass ich diese NIE wieder auf eine Stationärrolle aufspulen werde, da sich diese Kombination absolut nicht gut verträgt. Die Fireline ist nach wie vor die beste Wahl für eine Stationärrolle.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

Hi,
ich hab sogar 3 Kombis, und zwar einmal eine Berkley Ultra Spin 60-120g WG, macht aber einiges mehr mit, in 2,7m bestückt mit einer Shimano Speedmaster IIc Multi und 0,35er Mono.
Dann eine Balzer Magna Silver 50-150g wg, 3,3m bestückt mit einer Daiwa Emblem Z 3000 iA Stationärrolle und 8 kg Geflochtener Stroft sowie einer e-Spule mit 0,30er Mono. 
Und dann noch eine 2,7m 30-60g Spinnrute mit einer Daiwa Emblem X 2500 iA und 6 kg geflochtener als spassgerät.

Wenn ich nur eine Kombi fischen dürfte, würd ich ws. eine Berkley Ultra spin in 3-3,3m nehmen, und eine etwas stabilere Stationärrolle dranhängen so a la Shimano Technium 5000 FA oder Mitchell 298.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Yupii (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

@FroDo
Ich angle am Gelben Riff schon mit einer Multi. Es ging mir nur um die Größe der Rolle. An der Ostsee ist, wie ich sehe, die Stationärrolle erste Wahl. Ich habe nur mit der Whiplash als Schnur auf meinen Stationärrollen sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Daher die Frage, ob mit einer monofilen und härteren Spitze oder Geflochtene ( die neue Fireline vielleicht? ) und weiche Spitze. Multi auch nur auf der Abdriftseite.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## FroDo (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

Auch in der abdrift würde ich keine multi einsetzen, mit der man nicht werfen kann. Wenn die drift nicht zu stark ist, wird nämlich auch da geworfen - bringt oft einfach mehr fisch.

Ansonsten: geflochtene im bereich der 17er fireline, ne stationärrolle, die dieselbe ordentlich verlegt (ich fische eine daiwa emblem - absolut top) Zwei ruten zur auswahl, eine bis 100g (bei mir eine high lite von zebco) und eine für härtere bedingungen (bei mir eine balzer magna silver 80-250g 3,30) dann bist du für alle fälle gerüstet.


----------



## Ansgar (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

Moin,

Ne Multi in der Ostsee nicht einsetzen, "weil man damit werfen koennen muss"? 
Ja klar, muss man aber mit der Stationaerrolle auch....
Natuerlich werfe ich mit meiner Multi-mit den Abu's laesst sich doch super  werfen-vor allem mit nem Pilker!?!?!
Wenn man das vorher noch nicht gemacht hat, dann uebt man halt ein bisschen-musste man ja am Anfang mit der Stationaerrolle auch.

Und den konstanten Bodenkontakt wie mit der Multi und das Feeling im Drill kriegt man m.E. mit der Stationaerrolle nicht hin.
Daher ist fuer mich im Meer die Multi immmer erste Wahl...

Also, best greetings
Ansgar


----------



## Yupii (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

Guten Morgen,

recht herzlichen Dank für die Info`s. Nun kann ich das Ganze ein wenig einkreisen. Ich finde, man kann mit der Multi auch weit werfen. Kann kommt von Können:q 
Da ich auch berufsbedingt mit den Fingern sehen kann und muss, ist das Feingefühl bei einer Multi besser.

@ Ansgar

es gibt die C3 auch als Rechtshandmodell, die hatte ich mal gesehen. Sind sie denn kleiner als die GTI- Modelle von Penn? Ich will ja nicht so einen Riesen an der leichten Pilke haben,  dann kann ich auch eine meiner Multis für das Gelbe Riff nehmen.
@ FroDo
Ich versuche verzweifelt, meine Lateinkenntnisse aufzufrischen:
Wer schweigt, (einig sein, einwilligen)videre Futur oder Futur II?
Klär mich auf 
Gruss Uwe#v


----------



## FroDo (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

@ansgar
deshalb hatte ich ja empfohlen er soll sich - wenn er denn mit der multi werfen will - lieber an die abu halten - die penn gti ist da nicht erste wahl.

@yupi
"wer schweigt, scheint zuzustimmen"

Grüße


----------



## Yupii (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

Danke, jetzt kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen:q 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

Ich fische vom Boot 2,70er Spinnruten von Exori, Sportex und Mitchel mit den Wurfgewichten 15-30, 50 und 40-70 Gramm. An den Ruten hängt 2 X eine Daiwa Regal Z 3500 C und eine Shimano Sahara 300 GT.
Auf den Spulen habe ich graue 15er geflochtene mit einer angegeben Tragkraft von 12 kg.


----------



## Ansgar (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

@Yupii: Ja, die sind kleiner

@FroDo: ja, so hatte ich Dich auch verstanden. Stimme Dir zu.
war gemuenzt auf die Anregung von steveweb "Ach ja, eine Multi würde ich in der deutschen Ostsee nicht einsetzen, auch nicht auf die großen, die sind ohne Probleme mit einer Sta. Rolle zu bezwingen.
Mit der Rolle muss man weit werfen können wenn man auf der Lee Seite steht"
die zwar berechtigt ist, aber entfaellt, sobald man mit der Multi gut umzugehen weiss...

All the best 
Ansgar


----------



## Yupii (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

@ FroDo

Woher hast Du den Satz?

"Latein für Angeber"? Das hat meine Tochter gestern gefunden 
Gruss Uwe:z


----------



## langerLulatsch (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

Hallo,

ich hab meist zwei Kombis dabei. 
Einmal ne Balzer Magna Silver Pilk (WG bis 150) mit ner US-Baitrunner 4500, 17er Fireline.
Und dann noch ne Sportex-Spinnrute (genaue Bezeichnung hab ich net im Kop und auf Arbeit hab ich das Ding leider nicht griffbereit) mit WG bis 80g, daruf ne US-Baitrunner 3500, ebenfalls mit 15er Fireline. 
Die Whiplash haben mehrere Kumpels und ich auch mal getestet. Die war aber schneller wieder von den Rollen unten als sie drauf war. *g*

Gruß laLu


----------



## langerLulatsch (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Rute und Rolle?*

Oups, ganz vergessen: Die Ruten haben ne Länge von 3m, wobei ich bei der Magna auch noch ab und an nen 2,7-Ausführung dabei habe.


----------

